# Monchi pesca in Turchia. C'è Talisca



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2018)

Secondo il portale turco, Sabah, la Roma ha tutti i fari puntati per Tallisca. Brasiliano in prestito con diritto di riscatto al Besiktas (ma è del Benfica). Il club turco non sembra essere intenzionato a spendere 21 per il riscatto. Monchi starebbe pensando di offrirne 30 al Benfica per strapparlo via dal Portogallo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2018)

Bene qua eh


----------



## Il Genio (8 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bene qua eh



Cosa intendi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi?



Ahahah un modo di dire 

Giocatore interessante


----------



## Djerry (8 Maggio 2018)

Monchi è quello che sarebbe dovuto essere Mirabelli.

E' vero, ha preso una cantonata parziale con Schick (ma parliamo di un giocatore per cui Juventus ed Inter hanno ufficialmente offerto cifre non lontane, vedremo tra qualche anno) ed ha sbagliato Gonalons, Defrel e soprattutto quella capra di Hector Moreno, ma fin dai tempi di Siviglia ha sempre agito lavorando in quel sottobosco di giocatori magari relativamente noti presi però l'istante prima dell'esplosione.

Si vede il modus operandi ed è la dimostrazione evidente di come anche spendendo al massimo 13 milioni per l'acquisto più caro (perché Schick è un'operazione complessa ed intelligente diluita su parecchi anni) e chiudendo i conti trasferimenti con +60 milioni si possa trovare la formula per rilanciare il progetto ed innescare sempre nuove plusvalenze future per altri investimenti, pure ripianando parte del debito.

Se a Roma ancora deve metterci mani del tutto, i 15 anni di Siviglia parlano chiaro: una cosa è prendere Bacca 27enne dal Bruges per 7 milioni e rivenderlo 29enne per 33 milioni vincendo nel frattempo tutto il possibile, altro è prendere il Bacca 29enne conosciuto perché ha vinto l'Europa League e vantarsi di leggere l'Almanacco Panini per quella scoperta.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2018)

Si parlava anche di Coric.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2018)

Giocatore che mi piace tanto, ma difficile da collocare in campo. Nella fase difensiva è uno spettatore pagante...

Per me in Italia potrebbe giocare solo come attaccante centrale, non come trequartista. Comunque è un giocatore un po' lento, non si adatterebbe facilmente al calcio italiano imho.

In ogni caso alla Roma proprio no, perchè sarebbe un ben doppione di Schick.


----------



## luis4 (8 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo il portale turco, Sabah, la Roma ha tutti i fari puntati per Tallisca. Brasiliano in prestito con diritto di riscatto al Besiktas (ma è del Benfica). Il club turco non sembra essere intenzionato a spendere 21 per il riscatto. Monchi starebbe pensando di offrirne 30 al Benfica per strapparlo via dal Portogallo.



ce ne vorranno almeno 40 45.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Monchi è quello che sarebbe dovuto essere Mirabelli.
> 
> E' vero, ha preso una cantonata parziale con Schick (ma parliamo di un giocatore per cui Juventus ed Inter hanno ufficialmente offerto cifre non lontane, vedremo tra qualche anno) ed ha sbagliato Gonalons, Defrel e soprattutto quella capra di Hector Moreno, ma fin dai tempi di Siviglia ha sempre agito lavorando in quel sottobosco di giocatori magari relativamente noti presi però l'istante prima dell'esplosione.
> 
> ...



Si però vediamo le cose a 360 gradi. Ha fatto male quest'anno, e ci può stare. Però non aveva mica 250 mln di euro da spendere.

Sulle cessione è stato impeccabile a parte Salah che comunque andrà ad incassare 50 mln e non dimentichiamoci che era costretto non poteva certo fare lui il prezzo. Alla fine 50 mln non sono stati male. Poi rudiger bidone rifilato a 30 mln , emerson a 20 e senza contare Parades. Generalmente ha venduto bene.

Capitolo aquisti. Gonalos e Moreno sono stati pagati 5 mln, come si fa a dire fallimentari? Pagati il loro prezzo ovvero 5 mln per due mediocri. Bruno perez pagato 12 noi abbiamo pagato 20 per uno più scarso.. I veri fallimenti sono stati kardosop e Shik anche se la Roma lo scorso hanno non voleva Shick hanno provato in tutti i modi a prendere Mahrez vero sotituto di Salha ma alla fine hanno ripiegato sul ceco.

Poi ci sono i Fazio preso a due cent, Kolavor preso due cent, Pellegrini vabbe già era loro. Scelta coraggiosa per Under che è stato pagato 14 scommessa che per ora è stata vinta. Ed altra scomessa vinta per ora è Di Francesco che tutti ridevano alla sua ufficializzazione. Prendere l'allenatore giusto vale il 60% della bravura di un ds.

Non dico che Monchi abbia fatto bene ma nemmeno sto disastro.


----------



## Superpippo9 (8 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si però vediamo le cose a 360 gradi. Ha fatto male quest'anno, e ci può stare. Però non aveva mica 250 mln di euro da spendere.
> 
> Sulle cessione è stato impeccabile a parte Salah che comunque andrà ad incassare 50 mln e non dimentichiamoci che era costretto non poteva certo fare lui il prezzo. Alla fine 50 mln non sono stati male. Poi rudiger bidone rifilato a 30 mln , emerson a 20 e senza contare Parades. Generalmente ha venduto bene.
> 
> ...


Considerando che dei nuovi acquisti ne gioca uno costantemente titolare.. beh grande mercato del mago Monchi....


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2018)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Considerando che dei nuovi acquisti ne gioca uno costantemente titolare.. beh grande mercato del mago Monchi....



Il tutto condito da -9 punti e ben -21 goal segnati rispetto all'anno scorso.

Senza considerare che Salah e Paredes oggi valgono più del doppio di quanto li hanno ceduti.

Però Mirabelli è un disastro mentre Monchi non ha poi fatto tanto male...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si però vediamo le cose a 360 gradi. Ha fatto male quest'anno, e ci può stare. Però non aveva mica 250 mln di euro da spendere.
> 
> Sulle cessione è stato impeccabile a parte Salah che comunque andrà ad incassare 50 mln e non dimentichiamoci che era costretto non poteva certo fare lui il prezzo. Alla fine 50 mln non sono stati male. Poi rudiger bidone rifilato a 30 mln , emerson a 20 e senza contare Parades. Generalmente ha venduto bene.
> 
> ...



guarda che fazio e bruno peres è roba di sabatini. Capisco che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde ma fino ad un certo punto, fatti un giro tra i forum romanisti e chiedi cosa ne pensano del mercato di monchi. Cmq se vuoi normalizzare il parametro 250 mil (per i detrattori di mirabelli siamo partiti da 220 mil, poi 230, poi 240, adesso 250, a fine campionato arriveramo a 300) basta ragionare in percentuale, prendi i singoli prezzi e dividili per il budget in questione cosi togliamo pure l'alibi che monchi non ha avuto il budget monstre.


----------



## Djerry (8 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si però vediamo le cose a 360 gradi. Ha fatto male quest'anno, e ci può stare. Però non aveva mica 250 mln di euro da spendere.
> 
> Sulle cessione è stato impeccabile a parte Salah che comunque andrà ad incassare 50 mln e non dimentichiamoci che era costretto non poteva certo fare lui il prezzo. Alla fine 50 mln non sono stati male. Poi rudiger bidone rifilato a 30 mln , emerson a 20 e senza contare Parades. Generalmente ha venduto bene.
> 
> ...



Forse c'è un malinteso, perché il mio era proprio un post di ammirazione per Monchi anche al netto di valutazioni sbagliate e giocatori fuori progetto, che oggettivamente ci sono.

Va anche detto, per una volta ad onor di Mirabelli, che mentre a Roma c'erano comunque almeno 6-7 giocatori dal valore di mercato di almeno 25 milioni, il nostro ha trovato non più di due-tre giocatori (Romagnoli, Suso, Gigio) della categoria, di cui uno pure in scadenza.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Forse c'è un malinteso, perché il mio era proprio un post di ammirazione per Monchi anche al netto di valutazioni sbagliate e giocatori fuori progetto, che oggettivamente ci sono.
> 
> Va anche detto, per una volta ad onor di Mirabelli, che mentre a Roma c'erano comunque almeno 6-7 giocatori dal valore di mercato di almeno 25 milioni, il nostro ha trovato non più di due-tre giocatori (Romagnoli, Suso, Gigio) della categoria, di cui uno pure in scadenza.



Si certo, ma guarda che io mica sono un fan di Monkey anzi è l'ultimo della lista che vorrei al posto di Mirabelli.

Alla fine gira e gira contano i risultati. L'anno prossimo magari il Milan finisce secondo e la ROma quinta e diremo "ma dove sono quelli che volevano monkey al Milan"


----------



## Djerry (8 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> guarda che fazio e bruno peres è roba di sabatini. Capisco che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde ma fino ad un certo punto, fatti un giro tra i forum romanisti e chiedi cosa ne pensano del mercato di monchi. Cmq se vuoi normalizzare il parametro 250 mil (per i detrattori di mirabelli siamo partiti da 220 mil, poi 230, poi 240, adesso 250, a fine campionato arriveramo a 300) basta ragionare in percentuale, prendi i singoli prezzi e dividili per il budget in questione cosi togliamo pure l'alibi che monchi non ha avuto il budget monstre.



Beh Monchi ha dovuto vendere per comprare addirittura a Giugno, anche in condizioni di gravissima emergenza dei conti ereditati da Sabatini. Mirabelli invece ha potuto fin da subito sfogliare la margherita dei 234 milioni poi spesi (compresi i costi futuri), contro i 113 di Monchi (compresa la moltitudine di riscatti obbligati della vecchia gestione, come Mario Rui, Peres, Juan Jesus).

Ciò che d'altro lato agevolava Monchi è l'avere in rosa Salah, Nainggolan, Rudiger, Manolas, Paredes, Emerson, Florenzi, Faraone, Strootman, tutta gente nei pressi o ben oltre i 20 milioni di valore di mercato.
Mirabelli oltre a Romagnoli e Suso aveva solo la grana Gigio, ma d'altronde non era suo compito vendere nell'estate 2017.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Beh Monchi ha dovuto vendere per comprare addirittura a Giugno, anche in condizioni di gravissima emergenza dei conti ereditati da Sabatini. Mirabelli invece ha potuto fin da subito sfogliare la margherita dei 234 milioni poi spesi (compresi i costi futuri), contro i 113 di Monchi (compresa la moltitudine di riscatti obbligati della vecchia gestione, come Mario Rui, Peres, Juan Jesus).
> 
> Ciò che d'altro lato agevolava Monchi è l'avere in rosa Salah, Nainggolan, Rudiger, Manolas, Paredes, Emerson, Florenzi, Faraone, Strootman, tutta gente nei pressi o ben oltre i 20 milioni di valore di mercato.
> Mirabelli oltre a Romagnoli e Suso aveva solo la grana Gigio, ma non era suo compito vendere nell'estate 2017.



si pero mettiamoci d'accordo, decidiamo un banco di prova e valutiamo l'operato dei vari ds, ci metto dentro pure l'ex sabatini all'inter, perchè qui dentro (non è di certo il tuo caso visto che i tuoi post sono sempre obiettivi e ben argomentati) quando si giudica l'operato di monchi o sabatini si tengono conto di tutti gli intoppi che hanno dovuto affrontare, quando si parla di mirabelli non si può menzionare il ritardo del closing, la guerra con raiola per donnarumma, il blocco dei fondi dalla cina col mancato arrivo del famigerato sponsor, ecc.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Maggio 2018)

fazio era di sabatini. il mercato che ha fatto monchi non è cosi disastroso come lo dipingono alcuni, ha sbagliato solo defrel. karsdorp è rotto, anche se è vero che aveva già problemi. schick invece è stato preso con una formula molto interessante e "creativa" e non è costato tutti quei soldi che molti pensano. cessione salah obbligata. per me sono due grandi sia sabatini che monchi quindi la roma era ed è messa benissimo da quel punto di vista.


----------



## Djerry (8 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si pero mettiamoci d'accordo, decidiamo un banco di prova e valutiamo l'operato dei vari ds, ci metto dentro pure l'ex sabatini all'inter, perchè qui dentro (non è di certo il tuo caso visto che i tuoi post sono sempre obiettivi e ben argomentati) quando si giudica l'operato di monchi o sabatini si tengono conto di tutti gli intoppi che hanno dovuto affrontare, quando si parla di mirabelli non si può menzionare il ritardo del closing, la guerra con raiola per donnarumma, il blocco dei fondi dalla cina col mancato arrivo del famigerato sponsor, ecc.



Per carità, non volevo fare una valutazione a tutto tondo analizzando anche le rispettive storie, visto che per altro Mirabelli ha un anno da direttore sportivo fuori dalla Calabria mentre Monchi una dinastia pluridecennale a Siviglia ed il confronto non sarebbe possibile.

Prendevo atto solo del fatto che mentre il nostro ad inizio giugno spendeva 40 milioni cash per un semi sconosciuto portoghese di Mendes e sarebbe poi arrivato ad impegnarne 234, Monchi sempre a giugno doveva cedere praticamente chiunque in fretta e furia (Salah, Rudiger, Paredes, era fatta anche per Manolas e fu messo in vetrina Nainggolan) per evitare sanzioni, e nel frattempo doveva pure impegnare 26 milioni per riscatti non suoi (Mario Rui, Juan Jesus, Peres).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per carità, non volevo fare una valutazione a tutto tondo analizzando anche le rispettive storie, visto che per altro Mirabelli ha un anno da direttore sportivo fuori dalla Calabria mentre Monchi una dinastia pluridecennale a Siviglia ed il confronto non sarebbe possibile.
> 
> Prendevo atto solo del fatto che mentre il nostro ad inizio giugno spendeva 40 milioni cash per un semi sconosciuto portoghese di Mendes e sarebbe poi arrivato ad impegnarne 234, Monchi sempre a giugno doveva cedere praticamente chiunque in fretta e furia (Salah, Rudiger, Paredes, era fatta anche per Manolas e fu messo in vetrina Nainggolan) per evitare sanzioni, e nel frattempo doveva pure impegnare 26 milioni per riscatti non suoi (Mario Rui, Juan Jesus, Peres).



che monchi abbia più esperienza di mirabelli credo sia assodato, manco il fan più sfegatato di mirabelli arriverebbe a negare questo, pero chiedere un pò di obiettività nelle valutazioni non credo sia pretendere molto. Per fare un esempio, se monchi accontenta di francesco prendendo defrel va bene, acquisto che ci sta, se mirabelli, pur avendo parere negativo su kalinic, alla fine cerca di accontentare montella, si legge mirabelli incompetente. Per quanto riguarda silva, secondo me è più un nome fatto da fassone o qualche altro in dirigenza per cercare di legare con mendes che un nome fortemente voluto da mirabelli.
Cmq come detto in altre occasioni, io da mirabelli vorrei più giocatori alla chala, cioè talenti che per un motivo qualsiasi non sono sul taccuino delle big e quindi non costano cifre assurde che giocatori over 30 ritenuti dai più certezze.


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Maggio 2018)

XD avevo fatto proprio ieri per noi il suo bene XD lol


----------



## Pitermilanista (8 Maggio 2018)

Leggo interventi che mi riempiono di ilarità una giornata altrimenti noiosa. Gli amici del pescivendolo che paragonano, appunto, un pescivendolo a un professionista con 3 Europa Leagues consecutive nel curriculum (vinte con un club paragonabile alla Fiorentina in Italia).
250 milioni in mano al pescivendolo, sesto posto (probabilmente settimo od ottavo alla fine). Il professionista doveva invece racimolare 50 milioni di plusvalenze entro il 30 giugno, e nonostante ciò ha portato il club al più grande risultato sportivo dal 1984 ad oggi.

Capisco che il pesce di Calabria sia gustoso e il pescivendolo vi faccia prezzi buoni, ma un po' di contegno...


----------



## Capitan T (8 Maggio 2018)

infatti la squadra è di Sabatini..


----------



## Il Genio (8 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Monchi è quello che sarebbe dovuto essere Mirabelli.
> 
> E' vero, ha preso una cantonata parziale con Schick (ma parliamo di un giocatore per cui Juventus ed Inter hanno ufficialmente offerto cifre non lontane, vedremo tra qualche anno) ed ha sbagliato Gonalons, Defrel e soprattutto quella capra di Hector Moreno, ma fin dai tempi di Siviglia ha sempre agito lavorando in quel sottobosco di giocatori magari relativamente noti presi però l'istante prima dell'esplosione.
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto, però devi anche considerare da che base è partito.


----------



## Il Genio (8 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che monchi abbia più esperienza di mirabelli credo sia assodato, manco il fan più sfegatato di mirabelli arriverebbe a negare questo, pero chiedere un pò di obiettività nelle valutazioni non credo sia pretendere molto. Per fare un esempio, se monchi accontenta di francesco prendendo defrel va bene, acquisto che ci sta, se mirabelli, pur avendo parere negativo su kalinic, alla fine cerca di accontentare montella, si legge mirabelli incompetente. Per quanto riguarda silva, secondo me è più un nome fatto da fassone o qualche altro in dirigenza per cercare di legare con mendes che un nome fortemente voluto da mirabelli.
> Cmq come detto in altre occasioni, io da mirabelli vorrei più giocatori alla chala, cioè talenti che per un motivo qualsiasi non sono sul taccuino delle big e quindi non costano cifre assurde che giocatori over 30 ritenuti dai più certezze.



E comunque, dilazioni o meno, Shick ha reso meno di Silva.
1) Gioca in una squadra rodata
2) Ha giocato di più e più partite di fila
3) Gioca di fianco a Dzeko

Poi ne parliamo se volete


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Beh Monchi ha dovuto vendere per comprare addirittura a Giugno, anche in condizioni di gravissima emergenza dei conti ereditati da Sabatini. Mirabelli invece ha potuto fin da subito sfogliare la margherita dei 234 milioni poi spesi (compresi i costi futuri), contro i 113 di Monchi (compresa la moltitudine di riscatti obbligati della vecchia gestione, come Mario Rui, Peres, Juan Jesus).
> 
> Ciò che d'altro lato agevolava Monchi è l'avere in rosa Salah, Nainggolan, Rudiger, Manolas, Paredes, Emerson, Florenzi, Faraone, Strootman, tutta gente nei pressi o ben oltre i 20 milioni di valore di mercato.
> Mirabelli oltre a Romagnoli e Suso aveva solo la grana Gigio, ma d'altronde non era suo compito vendere nell'estate 2017.



Sono due situazioni non paragonabili, Djerry.

Monchi ha ereditato una squadra che veniva da un campionato da 87 punti con 90 goal segnati, ovvero una stagione record della Roma, con la spada di Damocle della FPF sul collo. Situazione che comporta molti pro e contro.

Per me la sua prima stagione è stata negativa. Se diciamo che Mirabelli ha fatto un disastro (cosa che non penso), allora dobbiamo dire lo stesso anche di Monchi. Ma in entrambi casi, opinione mia, è troppo presto per valutare la portata e l'efficacia del loro lavoro che va giudicato sempre in prospettiva.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono due situazioni non paragonabili, Djerry.
> 
> Monchi ha ereditato una squadra che veniva da un campionato da 87 punti con 90 goal segnati, ovvero una stagione record della Roma, con la spada di Damocle della FPF sul collo. Situazione che comporta molti pro e contro.
> 
> Per me la sua prima stagione è stata negativa. Se diciamo che Mirabelli ha fatto un disastro (cosa che non penso), allora dobbiamo dire lo stesso anche di Monchi. Ma in entrambi casi, opinione mia, è troppo presto per valutare la portata e l'efficacia del loro lavoro che va giudicato sempre in prospettiva.



di certo i risultati sportivi della roma di quest'anno non derivano dagli acquisti fatti da monchi, qui dentro qualcuno ha avuto il coraggio di dire che se la roma ha battuto il barca è stato merito del mercato di monchi


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> di certo i risultati sportivi della roma di quest'anno non derivano dagli acquisti fatti da monchi, qui dentro qualcuno ha avuto il coraggio di dire che se la roma ha battuto il barca è stato merito del mercato di monchi



Alla fine le cose si vedono per come si vuole vederle 

Comunque sono curioso di vedere come e cosa farà Monchi alla Roma quando dovrà sostituire Dzeko. Perchè da quello che vedo col nostro Milan, il casino vero viene quando devi trovare gli attaccanti essendo le cifre sono fuori dal mondo, di conseguenza il confine tra scommessa e bidone diventa proprio sottile.

Alla fine quelle che ci stanno davanti hanno un grosso vantaggio rispetto a noi: il centravanti TOP ce l'avevano già prima dell'esplosione dei prezzi sul mercato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine le cose si vedono per come si vuole vederle
> 
> Comunque sono curioso di vedere come e cosa farà Monchi alla Roma quando dovrà sostituire Dzeko. Perchè da quello che vedo col nostro Milan, il casino vero viene quando devi trovare gli attaccanti essendo le cifre sono fuori dal mondo, di conseguenza il confine tra scommessa e bidone diventa proprio sottile.
> 
> Alla fine quelle che ci stanno davanti hanno un grosso vantaggio rispetto a noi: il centravanti TOP ce l'avevano già prima dell'esplosione dei prezzi sul mercato.



appunto, ecco perchè non ha senso dire che dopo aver speso 200 e passa mil dovevamo fare meglio di chi ha speso meno, ragionando in questo modo non si tiene conto della situazione di partenza, roma, inter e milan partivano da situazioni completamente diverse, e negare questo significa essere in malafede


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si parlava anche di Coric.



Loro hanno già gente del calibro di Radja, Strootman, Gerson, Gonalons, Under, Pellegrini, Perotti (piu Verde e Di Livio in prestito) e stanno per prendere Coric e Talisca con meno 40 mln di E per entrambi... noi che dobbiamo per forza far giocare più di 50 partite nella stagione a Kessiè, Jack e Suso siamo aspettando il permesso della UEFA per ingaggiare uno come Ki...

A me non piace essere pessimista ma cosi non torneremo MAI in Champions, per non parlare della Juventus come progetto tecnico siamo davero lontani di Roma, Napoli e pure di Lazio e in**r.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine le cose si vedono per come si vuole vederle
> 
> Comunque sono curioso di vedere come e cosa farà Monchi alla Roma *quando dovrà sostituire Dzek*o. Perchè da quello che vedo col nostro Milan, il casino vero viene quando devi trovare gli attaccanti essendo le cifre sono fuori dal mondo, di conseguenza il confine tra scommessa e bidone diventa proprio sottile.
> 
> Alla fine quelle che ci stanno davanti hanno un grosso vantaggio rispetto a noi: il centravanti TOP ce l'avevano già prima dell'esplosione dei prezzi sul mercato.



Penso che Schick sia, in teoria, il suo erede. Poi c'è da vedere se l'anno prossimo tornerà ad avere un rendimento pari almeno a quello che aveva alla Samp.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Penso che Schick sia, in teoria, il suo erede. Poi c'è da vedere se l'anno prossimo tornerà ad avere un rendimento pari almeno a quello che aveva alla Samp.



Appunto, in teoria questo cambio lo avrebbero voluto fare a gennaio se Dzeko avesse accettato il Chelsea... per me avrebbero perso quarto posto e usciti con lo Shaktar agli ottavi 

Quando dovranno sostituire Dzeko e Nainggolan alla Roma avranno un bel ridimensionamento perchè giocatori di quel livello costano 100 milioni minimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine le cose si vedono per come si vuole vederle
> 
> Comunque sono curioso di vedere come e cosa farà Monchi alla Roma quando dovrà sostituire Dzeko. Perchè da quello che vedo col nostro Milan, il casino vero viene quando devi trovare gli attaccanti essendo le cifre sono fuori dal mondo, di conseguenza il confine tra scommessa e bidone diventa proprio sottile.
> 
> Alla fine quelle che ci stanno davanti hanno un grosso vantaggio rispetto a noi: il centravanti TOP ce l'avevano già prima dell'esplosione dei prezzi sul mercato.



Balotelli


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto, in teoria questo cambio lo avrebbero voluto fare a gennaio se Dzeko avesse accettato il Chelsea... per me avrebbero perso quarto posto e usciti con lo Shaktar agli ottavi
> 
> Quando dovranno sostituire Dzeko e Nainggolan alla Roma avranno un bel ridimensionamento perchè giocatori di quel livello costano 100 milioni minimo.



Probabilmente troveranno un altro giovane a forte potenziale e resteranno competitivi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto, in teoria questo cambio lo avrebbero voluto fare a gennaio se Dzeko avesse accettato il Chelsea... per me avrebbero perso quarto posto e usciti con lo Shaktar agli ottavi
> 
> Quando dovranno sostituire Dzeko e Nainggolan alla Roma avranno un bel ridimensionamento perchè giocatori di quel livello costano 100 milioni minimo.



Non credi che coi prezzi e le valutazioni che ci sono oggi sia fondamentale aprire un ciclo con un allenatore capace di dare un gioco?
Il gioco, come dico sempre, è un rifugio e fa apparire i calciatori anche più bravi di quel che sono realmente.
Cito l'esempio di sarri ma potrei farne altri.
Allegri può anche divertirsi a gestire perchè ha campioni/ottimi giocatori ma noi???
O prendi campioni veri e bruci le tappe o prendi buoni giocatori e punti su un gioco e un progetto a media lunga distanza.
Una terzi via non esiste , a mio parere.
Francamente però ,oggi, non sono del tutto certo che gattuso abbia grandi concetti di gioco.
Di certo ha doti umane e concetti tattici importanti ma il gioco è altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si però vediamo le cose a 360 gradi. Ha fatto male quest'anno, e ci può stare. Però non aveva mica 250 mln di euro da spendere.
> 
> Sulle cessione è stato impeccabile a parte Salah che comunque andrà ad incassare 50 mln e non dimentichiamoci che era costretto non poteva certo fare lui il prezzo. Alla fine 50 mln non sono stati male. Poi rudiger bidone rifilato a 30 mln , emerson a 20 e senza contare Parades. Generalmente ha venduto bene..



Ma sulle cessioni i meriti di un DS ci sono solo se riesce a piazzare gente invendibile..
Se fai un anno buono (la Roma ha fatto un campionato di vertice l'anno scorso) non è che ci vuole molto a piazzare i giocatori eh...


----------



## Davidoff (8 Maggio 2018)

Ragà, ma di che parliamo? Monchi ha dovuto agire sotto la scure del fair play finanziario e aveva un budget nettamente inferiore a quello di Mirabelli, che ha operato con libertà totale. Ha preso un paio di flop (Moreno, Gonalons) pagati poco, un giocatore esperto e carismatico a due spicci (Kolarov) e Under, che vale già come minimo il doppio di quello che l'hanno pagato. Karsdorp si è rotto come Conti e Schick finora ha toppato più o meno come Silva, ma viste le condizioni di partenza secondo me ha fatto meglio di Mirabelli. Oltretutto in passato ha ampiamente dimostrato di saper portare risultati, a differenza del nostro DS.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Maggio 2018)

questa la formula schick: 5 milioni per il prestito + 9 per l'obbligo di riscatto + 8 milioni di bonus da maturare + 50% della cessione alla samp se avviene entro 1 febbraio 2020 o comunque 20 milioni a quella data. cioè per il momento è costato niente praticamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Balotelli



Lo abbiamo avuto a più riprese e lo conosciamo bene: per me tra scommessa e bidone so in quale categoria rientri Balotelli... poi sono opinioni personali


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto, in teoria questo cambio lo avrebbero voluto fare a gennaio se Dzeko avesse accettato il Chelsea... per me avrebbero perso quarto posto e usciti con lo Shaktar agli ottavi
> 
> Quando dovranno sostituire Dzeko e Nainggolan alla Roma avranno un bel ridimensionamento perchè giocatori di quel livello costano 100 milioni minimo.



In linea di massima si, però lo stesso discorso in teoria vale con l'aver venduto Salah lo scorso anno, invece nonostante la partenza dell'egiziano la squadra ha fatto egregiamente.

In ogni caso sono d'accordo sulla previsione nefasta nel caso in cui, quest'anno, a gennaio avessero ceduto Dzeko. Schick definitivamente non ha ingranato, ma sono pieni i casi di giocatori che hanno dovuto aspettare anche 1-2 anni prima di ambientarsi (purtroppo non c'è sempre la pazienza o la possibilità di poterlo fare).


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non credi che coi prezzi e le valutazioni che ci sono oggi sia fondamentale aprire un ciclo con un allenatore capace di dare un gioco?
> Il gioco, come dico sempre, è un rifugio e fa apparire i calciatori anche più bravi di quel che sono realmente.
> Cito l'esempio di sarri ma potrei farne altri.
> Allegri può anche divertirsi a gestire perchè ha campioni/ottimi giocatori ma noi???
> ...



Quello che serve è una società che vada al di là dei risultati e ragioni sempre nel lungo periodo, pensando che il bene e le idee della società vengono prima di tutto e sono le uniche cose che contano. Solo seminando si raccoglie c'è poco da fare.

Se non fosse così dopo l'addio di Benitez il Napoli avrebbe ceduto i deludenti Hamsik e Insigne, per non parlare di Mertens e Koulibaly che nemmeno giocavano, e buonanotte poi al bel gioco di Sarri 

Sul giudizio su Gattuso come sai vado molto cauto. Per i mesi che ha avuto a disposizione ha stupito tutti creando una squadra, cosa non da poco, e una fase difensiva eccellente. La fase offensiva è carente ma le responsabilità faccio fatica a darle tutte a Gattuso. Non dimentico le critiche ai mesi iniziali di Sarri a Napoli... la fase difensiva è la prima priorità, il bel gioco corale e offensivo viene dopo e lo giudicherò solo la prossima stagione di Gattuso.

Comunque sì, non abbiamo nessuna alternativa da creare un gruppo solido e coeso, con un'identità di gioco forte (che può essere anche difensiva, come dimostra l'impetuosa crescita dell'Atletico di Simeone), in un progetto a media distanza, niente da fare. Chi sogna i campioni nel Milan di oggi per me vive fuori dal mondo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo avuto a più riprese e lo conosciamo bene: per me tra scommessa e bidone so in quale categoria rientri Balotelli... poi sono opinioni personali



Mica ho detto che fanno bene 

Ho solo detto che secondo me lo fanno


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> In linea di massima si, però lo stesso discorso in teoria vale con l'aver venduto Salah lo scorso anno, invece nonostante la partenza dell'egiziano la squadra ha fatto egregiamente.
> 
> In ogni caso sono d'accordo sulla previsione nefasta nel caso in cui, quest'anno, a gennaio avessero ceduto Dzeko. Schick definitivamente non ha ingranato, ma sono pieni i casi di giocatori che hanno dovuto aspettare anche 1-2 anni prima di ambientarsi (purtroppo non c'è sempre la pazienza o la possibilità di poterlo fare).



Egregiamente no, hanno -9 punti e ben -21 goal segnati rispetto all'anno scorso, senza considerare che rischiano di non qualificarsi nemmeno in Champions!

Se cedono Dzeko (che è solo grazie a lui se in Champions hanno fatto quello che hanno fatto, senza il bosniaco non avrebbero nemmeno passato il girone) vedrai che fine fanno... alla fine i problemi che stiamo incontrando noi a trovare certi profili li troveranno anche loro.

Su Schick posso anche accettare il tuo ragionamento, ma allora per coerenza va detto che Silva è un caso identico e va giudicato allo stesso modo, cosa che non mi pare venga fatta almeno sul forum


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mica ho detto che fanno bene
> 
> Ho solo detto che secondo me lo fanno



Speriamo!  Se l'anno prossimo cedono Dzeko e lo sostituiscono con Balotelli ci semplificano e non poco la vita a lottare per la Champions.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Egregiamente no, hanno -9 punti e ben -21 goal segnati rispetto all'anno scorso, senza considerare che rischiano di non qualificarsi nemmeno in Champions!
> 
> Se cedono Dzeko (che è solo grazie a lui se in Champions hanno fatto quello che hanno fatto, senza il bosniaco non avrebbero nemmeno passato il girone) vedrai che fine fanno... alla fine i problemi che stiamo incontrando noi a trovare certi profili li troveranno anche loro.
> 
> Su Schick posso anche accettare il tuo ragionamento, ma allora per coerenza va detto che Silva è un caso identico e va giudicato allo stesso modo, cosa che non mi pare venga fatta almeno sul forum



In parte sono d'accordo, anche se Schick aveva già avuto un primo (ottimo) impatto con il campionato italiano, mentre Silva viene da un campionato totalmente distinto (motivo in più, secondo me, per avere pazienza con un giocatore che ha comunque dimostrato di avere numeri).

Parlando, appunto, di numeri: quelli che citi non mentono, mi rimangio l'avverbio.


----------



## Djici (8 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che monchi abbia più esperienza di mirabelli credo sia assodato, manco il fan più sfegatato di mirabelli arriverebbe a negare questo, pero chiedere un pò di obiettività nelle valutazioni non credo sia pretendere molto. Per fare un esempio, se monchi accontenta di francesco prendendo defrel va bene, acquisto che ci sta, se mirabelli, pur avendo parere negativo su kalinic, alla fine cerca di accontentare montella, si legge mirabelli incompetente. Per quanto riguarda silva, secondo me è più un nome fatto da fassone o qualche altro in dirigenza per cercare di legare con mendes che un nome fortemente voluto da mirabelli.
> Cmq come detto in altre occasioni, io da mirabelli vorrei più giocatori alla chala, cioè talenti che per un motivo qualsiasi non sono sul taccuino delle big e quindi non costano cifre assurde che giocatori over 30 ritenuti dai più certezze.



Kalinic e un uomo di Montella e Mirabelli non lo voleva.
Silva e uomo di Fassone e Mirabelli non lo voleva neanche lui.

Ok.

Povero DS, non lo lasciano nemmeno scegliere i giocatori... insomma e il vero erede di Maiorino...
Che poi se non ha potuto scegliere nemmeno lui i due centravanti (con costi sui 60-65 mln) da aquistare si potrebbe pensare a mandarlo a casa, tanto sembra non servire a nulla...

Dispiace ma e un po troppo semplice.
Lui e il DS e l'ultima parola e la sua. Se accetta o non accetta di comprare un giocatore.

Maldini ha veramente fatto bene a dire di no.
Gia cosi si cercano parafulmini per il suo lavoro... loro invece volevano trovare subito il parafulmine perfetto da mandare a parlare con i tifosi... e giustificare scelte non sue (e seconde te, nemmeno del DS).


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> questa la formula schick: 5 milioni per il prestito + 9 per l'obbligo di riscatto + 8 milioni di bonus da maturare + 50% della cessione alla samp se avviene entro 1 febbraio 2020 o comunque 20 milioni a quella data. cioè per il momento è costato niente praticamente.



"40 miggllionihh!"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Kalinic e un uomo di Montella e Mirabelli non lo voleva.
> Silva e uomo di Fassone e Mirabelli non lo voleva neanche lui.
> 
> Ok.
> ...



l'ultima parola non potra mai essere del ds, l'ultima parola è sempre di quello che detiene le redini del portafogli, se l'ultima parola fosse stata di mirabelli a quest'ora kalinic starebbe ancora a firenze e aubameyang al milan. Non cerco parafulmini per mirabelli visto che non sono il suo avvocato difensore, ho semplicemente detto che per onestà intellettuale bisogna valutare gli eventi con oggettività, tutti i ds cercano di accontentare le richieste dei propri allenatori, solo che se monchi compra defrel voluto da di francesco mi tocca leggere che se la roma ha battuto il barca è merito di monchi  se mirabelli nonostante il parere negativo su kalinic accontenta montella tocca leggere gli insulti peggiori.
Riguardo la questione silva, ho riportato soltanto una mia sensazione visto che silva fu preso inaspettatamente, poi non è mica la prima volta che un giocatore viene preso per motivi extra-calcistici, vai a rileggerti l'intervista di ausilio su gabigol


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> "40 miggllionihh!"



pero lo stesso trattamento bisogna riservarlo pure a mirabelli, per i detrattori qui dentro, i mil spesi per il mercato erano inizialmente 220, poi 230, poi 240, adesso 250, a fine stagione arriveremo a mille mila mil  Pure kessie è in prestito con obbligo di riscatto, pero in questo caso il costo del cartellino viene gia tutto contabilizzato, pure su silva fassone disse che il giocatore è stato pagato meno di quanto si legge in giro, pero pure in questo caso si legge "40 miggllionihh!"


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero lo stesso trattamento bisogna riservarlo pure a mirabelli, per i detrattori qui dentro, i mil spesi per il mercato erano inizialmente 220, poi 230, poi 240, adesso 250, a fine stagione arriveremo a mille mila mil  Pure kessie è in prestito con obbligo di riscatto, pero in questo caso il costo del cartellino viene gia tutto contabilizzato, pure su silva fassone disse che il giocatore è stato pagato meno di quanto si legge in giro, pero pure in questo caso si legge "40 miggllionihh!"



Sono circa 240 milioni impegnati sul mercato (poi fossero 220 o 250 cambierebbe poco), infatti non uso mai la parola "spesi" proprio perché gran parte dei giocatori acquistati dobbiamo ancora pagarli. Non so gli altri "detrattori qui dentro" ma su questo sono sempre preciso. Su Silva aspettiamo di sapere le "cifre ufficiali" di Fassone.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero lo stesso trattamento bisogna riservarlo pure a mirabelli, per i detrattori qui dentro, i mil spesi per il mercato erano inizialmente 220, poi 230, poi 240, adesso 250, a fine stagione arriveremo a mille mila mil  Pure kessie è in prestito con obbligo di riscatto, pero in questo caso il costo del cartellino viene gia tutto contabilizzato, pure su silva fassone disse che il giocatore è stato pagato meno di quanto si legge in giro, pero pure in questo caso si legge "40 miggllionihh!"





Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sono circa 240 milioni impegnati sul mercato (poi fossero 220 o 250 cambierebbe poco), infatti non uso mai la parola "spesi" proprio perché gran parte dei giocatori acquistati dobbiamo ancora pagarli. Non so gli altri "detrattori qui dentro" ma su questo sono sempre preciso. Su Silva aspettiamo di sapere le "cifre ufficiali" di Fassone.



La contabilizzazione la scopriremo solo leggendo il bilancio di ottobre, così come i ratei dei pagamenti (come fan tutti).

Sui costi dei giocatori presi entro il 30 maggio 2017, invece, basta leggere l'ultimo bilancio semestrale: 

- Borini (prestito+riscatto, 3 anni di contratto residui): 5,5M – Costo procuratore al 30.06.2017: 0
- Calhanoglu (acquisto definitivo, 4 anni di contratto residui): 20,3M – Costo procuratore al 30.06.2017: 1,3M
- Kessie (prestito+riscatto, 5 anni di contratto residui): 26,1M – Costo procuratore al 30.06.2017: 1,7M
- Musacchio (acquisto definitivo, 4 anni di contratto residui): 17,7M – Costo procuratore al 30.06.2017: 1,6M
- Rodriguez (acquisto definitivo, 4 anni di contratto residui): 14,1M – Costo procuratore al 30.06.2017: 0,5M
- Andrè Silva (acquisto definitivo, 5 anni di contratto residui): 34,6M – Costo procuratore al 30.06.2017: 0

Per questi 6 giocatori la società ha investito 118,3M, spendendo 5,1M in commissioni sportive che rappresenta il 4,3% del totale. 
Quindi perfettamente in linea con quanto detto Fassone che il 1 settembre aveva annunciato una spesa complessiva in agenti sportivi pari a 12M (comprensiva anche dei successivi acquisti e rinnovi, vedi Donnarumma) rientrante nella soglia del 5% del totale


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> questa la formula schick: 5 milioni per il prestito + 9 per l'obbligo di riscatto + 8 milioni di bonus da maturare + 50% della cessione alla samp se avviene entro 1 febbraio 2020 o comunque 20 milioni a quella data. cioè per il momento è costato niente praticamente.



Formula cervellotica, fatta con l'evidente fine di aggirare i vincoli del FPF.

Infatti i bonus e la "maxirata finale" non vengono conteggiati, a fini FPF è stato pagato 14 milioni, Trovata astuta. Apparentemente...

Perchè se andiamo un pochino oltre:
- il costo della maxirata finale non viene ammortizzato fino a quando non scatta, questo significa che a febbraio 2020 avranno 20 milioni che entreranno a bilancio secchi.
- se il giocatore si rivelasse un mezzo bidone, costerebbe in ogni caso 40 milioni senza la possibilità di ammortizzarli nel frattempo e dunque eventualmente di rivenderlo prima del 2021 o 2022 senza fare minusvalenza.
- se il giocatore dovesse l'anno prossimo fare una stagione super e si dovesse presentare un'offerta da poniamo 80 milioni, la metà andrebbe dritta dritta alla Samp, dei rimanenti 40 andrebbero dedotti 22 milioni meno gli ammortamenti di due anni (circa 8 milioni) ovvero 14 milioni. In poche parole, rivendendolo a 80 milioni tra un anno alla Roma ne resterebbero 26.

Quindi bisogna andare al di là delle apparenze... è una trovata furba per aggirare il FPF ma non certo una grande cosa dal punto di vista economico per la Roma perchè la obbliga a tenerlo a lungo in rosa anche se si dovesse rivelare un bidone. Lo è potenzialmente molto più per la Samp che incassa in ogni caso 40 milioni ma potenzialmente anche molto di più.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Maggio 2018)

Il buon Mirabelli ha dovuto rifare una squadra, con tutti i relativi rischi...Monchi doveva puntellare e non ha fatto un lavoro mirabilante...direi che si critica per partito preso.
Comunque tralasciando la stagione un po così-così, Monchi è un gran bel DS..poche balle


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La contabilizzazione la scopriremo solo leggendo il bilancio di ottobre, così come i ratei dei pagamenti (come fan tutti).
> 
> Sui costi dei giocatori presi entro il 30 maggio 2017, invece, basta leggere l'ultimo bilancio semestrale:
> 
> ...



Quindi Silva sono 35 milioni circa e non 38. Per me cambia pochissimo ma quello che è giusto è giusto


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La contabilizzazione la scopriremo solo leggendo il bilancio di ottobre, così come i ratei dei pagamenti (come fan tutti).
> 
> Sui costi dei giocatori presi entro il 30 maggio 2017, invece, basta leggere l'ultimo bilancio semestrale:
> 
> ...





Bene notare che di commissioni per un totale di 6 giocatori abbiamo speso molto meno di quelle per il solo Rogrigo Ely. Pazzesco


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (9 Maggio 2018)

Gli errori di Mirabelli sul mercato in fondo sono pochi a mio avviso, Kalinic ad esempio.
Andrè Silva non lo bollo come tale al netto della stagione poco entusiasmante. Un giovane come lui va valutato in due anni minimo.
L'errore è stato prendere Kalinic o avallarlo se, come si dice, era una richiesta di Montella.

Ma il vero grande errore di Mirabelli, rispetto già a Monchi o allo stesso Ausilio, (che considero inferiore a Mirabelli. È andato a spendere 25 per Vecino quando Spalletti chiedeva un trequartista da mo'. Con quella cifra noi prendiamo Calhanoglu, per dire) sono le scelte relative all'allenatore. 
Confermare Montella (e su questo ammetto di averlo difeso inizialmente), ma sopratutto perseverare con lui mandandoci la stagione in vacca.


Edit: 
Speriamo che con Gattuso abbia fatto la scelta giusta stavolta. 
Le partite sottotono non le considero abbastanza per valutare. Lo potremmo dire solo a nuova stagione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quindi Silva sono 35 milioni circa e non 38. Per me cambia pochissimo ma quello che è giusto è giusto





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene notare che di commissioni per un totale di 6 giocatori abbiamo speso molto meno di quelle per il solo Rogrigo Ely. Pazzesco




Per Andrè Silva il nostro bilancio riporta quella cifra, tuttavia bisogna dire che il bilancio del Porto parla di 38 (+2 di bonus a seconda delle nostre prestazioni in campionato). Ballano quindi 5,4M (bonus esclusi) che il Porto inserisce nel costo del cartellino. 
Forse un ulteriore balzello in favore di Mendes, oltre ai 10M relativi al trasferimento incassati tramite la Gestitute...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo avuto a più riprese e lo conosciamo bene: per me tra scommessa e bidone so in quale categoria rientri Balotelli... poi sono opinioni personali



Diciamo che se avesse avuto un testa normale avrebbe potuto fare benissimo tutt'altra carriera.
A quale livello sarebbe arrivato non lo so ma di certo ha fisico, velocità, potenza, gran tiro e un buon tocco di palla.
Quando dalla primavera dell'inter è passato in prima squadra ricordo rimasi sbalordito dai mezzi tecnici che aveva.....
Una pantera con un tocco di palla vellutato.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per Andrè Silva il nostro bilancio riporta quella cifra, tuttavia bisogna dire che il bilancio del Porto parla di 38 (+2 di bonus a seconda delle nostre prestazioni in campionato). Ballano quindi 5,4M (bonus esclusi) che il Porto inserisce nel costo del cartellino.
> Forse un ulteriore balzello in favore di Mendes, oltre ai 10M relativi al trasferimento incassati tramite la Gestitute...



Probabile che la differenza siano le commissioni per Mendes. Ma noi abbiamo pagato la clausola rescissoria dunque le commissioni le ha pagate tutte il Porto.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diciamo che se avesse avuto un testa normale avrebbe potuto fare benissimo tutt'altra carriera.
> A quale livello sarebbe arrivato non lo so ma di certo ha fisico, velocità, potenza, gran tiro e un buon tocco di palla.
> Quando dalla primavera dell'inter è passato in prima squadra ricordo rimasi sbalordito dai mezzi tecnici che aveva.....
> Una pantera con un tocco di palla vellutato.



A me non ha mai fatto impazzire francamente. Quando è emerso dalla Primavera dell'Inter (dove già faceva sfraceli) si vide un fenomeno come giustamente dici tu, perchè ha alcune qualità straordinarie e indiscutibili, ma è il classico giocatore che odio: passavano gli anni e i suoi difetti (gioco aereo nullo, piede sinistro monco, conduzione della palla approssimativa, assenza totale in fase difensiva i principali) non miglioravano.

E non sono mai migliorati, secondo me, perchè anche al Nizza gioca sempre allo stesso modo, quello che fa la differenza è il livello tattico e tecnico scadente di gran parte della Ligue 1. A 28 anni ormai quello è il suo livello. In Italia può andare per Torino Sampdoria Genoa, niente di più.

Secondo me è la capacità di migliorare i difetti la componente decisiva nella carriera di ogni giocatore e Balotelli è in assoluto uno di quelli che ha saputo migliorare di meno.

Poi se andasse alla Roma bah... se puntano su di lui come titolare sono fritti, come riserva alla bisogna per carità ci sta ma Balotelli è uno molto ingombrante e non facile da gestire come riserva.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me non ha mai fatto impazzire francamente. Quando è emerso dalla Primavera dell'Inter (dove già faceva sfraceli) si vide un fenomeno come giustamente dici tu, perchè ha alcune qualità straordinarie e indiscutibili, ma è il classico giocatore che odio: passavano gli anni e i suoi difetti (gioco aereo nullo, piede sinistro monco, conduzione della palla approssimativa, assenza totale in fase difensiva i principali) non miglioravano.
> 
> E non sono mai migliorati, secondo me, perchè anche al Nizza gioca sempre allo stesso modo, quello che fa la differenza è il livello tattico e tecnico scadente di gran parte della Ligue 1. A 28 anni ormai quello è il suo livello. In Italia può andare per Torino Sampdoria Genoa, niente di più.
> 
> ...



Hai citato due suoi limiti tecnici gravissimi, bravo.
Conduce male la palla(spesso lunga, soprattutto in velocità) e il lato sinistro del corpo è morto.
Fuori tema : giochi a calcio?
Concordo su tutta la linea, pompato molto/troppo a livello mediatico.
Ha una buona/ottima tecnica da fermo in compenso dove domina fisicamente, non ho mai capito se gioca sotto ritmo per pigrizia o perchè è quello il suo calcio.
Sta di fatto che o si va al ritmo di balotelli o mario si spegne.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai citato due suoi limiti tecnici gravissimi, bravo.
> Conduce male la palla(spesso lunga, soprattutto in velocità) e il lato sinistro del corpo è morto.
> Fuori tema : giochi a calcio?
> Concordo su tutta la linea, pompato molto/troppo a livello mediatico.
> ...



Anche il gioco aereo per me è scarsissimo (è un mio pallino lo ammetto, uno dei primissimi parametri con cui giudico un attaccante ) perchè salta solo da fermo (terzo tempo zero) e non direziona la palla. Uno col suo fisico dovrebbe essere immarcabile nel gioco aereo...

Penso che giochi così perchè è uno che si è sempre accontentato del suo talento naturale senza coltivarlo. Paradossalmente gioca come uno delle giovanili ancora.

PS: non gioco più purtroppo per sovvenuti limiti di lavoro prima e di età poi , ma ho giocato a calcio una vita sì.


----------



## uolfetto (9 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Formula cervellotica, fatta con l'evidente fine di aggirare i vincoli del FPF.
> 
> Infatti i bonus e la "maxirata finale" non vengono conteggiati, a fini FPF è stato pagato 14 milioni, Trovata astuta. Apparentemente...
> 
> ...



la tua analisi è giusta. però siccome tutti dicono "ha venduto salah e allo stesso prezzo a preso schick!1!". le cose non stanno così. in entrambi i casi si è mosso seguendo le problematiche di bilancio della roma. credo che anche mirabelli da questa estate dovra inventarsi robe di questo genere.


----------



## Djici (9 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'ultima parola non potra mai essere del ds, l'ultima parola è sempre di quello che detiene le redini del portafogli, se l'ultima parola fosse stata di mirabelli a quest'ora kalinic starebbe ancora a firenze e aubameyang al milan. Non cerco parafulmini per mirabelli visto che non sono il suo avvocato difensore, ho semplicemente detto che per onestà intellettuale bisogna valutare gli eventi con oggettività, tutti i ds cercano di accontentare le richieste dei propri allenatori, solo che se monchi compra defrel voluto da di francesco mi tocca leggere che se la roma ha battuto il barca è merito di monchi  se mirabelli nonostante il parere negativo su kalinic accontenta montella tocca leggere gli insulti peggiori.
> Riguardo la questione silva, ho riportato soltanto una mia sensazione visto che silva fu preso inaspettatamente, poi non è mica la prima volta che un giocatore viene preso per motivi extra-calcistici, vai a rileggerti l'intervista di ausilio su gabigol



L'ultima parola e quella del DS.
FAssone dice solo quanti soldi possono essere spesi.
D'altronde in ogni intervista ribadisce che di calcio ne capisce zero.
Quindi Fassone dice a Mirabelli : puoi spendere 160 mln. Poi se vuoi spendere di piu devi cedere.
E Mirabelli sceglie i giocatori ascoltando le CARETTERISTICHE dei giocatori che vuole l'allenatore.
Di solito l'allenatore puo scegliere a l'interno di una mini-lista preparata dal DS (che ha gia pensato al prezzo del cartellino e dello stipendio).

L'allenatore non puo fare molto altro. L'allenatore italiano non e un manager inglese...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> L'ultima parola e quella del DS.
> FAssone dice solo quanti soldi possono essere spesi.
> D'altronde in ogni intervista ribadisce che di calcio ne capisce zero.
> Quindi Fassone dice a Mirabelli : puoi spendere 160 mln. Poi se vuoi spendere di piu devi cedere.
> ...



sui cartellini al max, ma su stipendi, diritti di immagine e bonus deve subentrare per forza la decisione di chi detiene le redini del portafogli e nel caso nostro subentra fassone. Fassone non capirà niente di calcio ma di finanza/economia credo e spero capisca qualcosa, quindi se mirabelli chiede a fassone "aubemeyang vuole tot di stipendio possiamo permettercelo?" e fassone ti risponde che lo stipendio richiesto supera il limite, mirabelli può fare poco e niente, e infatti aube è andato all'arsenal e da noi è arrivato kalinic che mirabelli schifava come la peste. 
Qui dentro mirabelli sembra il nuovo galliani, il dirigente unico con pieni poteri che ha parola su tutto, a sto punto i cinesi possono cacciare fassone visto che non ne capisce niente di calcio e a quanto dite mirabelli ha il potere di gestire i soldi come vuole.


----------



## uolfetto (10 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per Andrè Silva il nostro bilancio riporta quella cifra, tuttavia bisogna dire che il bilancio del Porto parla di 38 (+2 di bonus a seconda delle nostre prestazioni in campionato). Ballano quindi 5,4M (bonus esclusi) che il Porto inserisce nel costo del cartellino.
> Forse un ulteriore balzello in favore di Mendes, oltre ai 10M relativi al trasferimento incassati tramite la Gestitute...



non ho capito questa cosa che sul bilancio del porto è inserito ad un costa più alto di quello che abbiamo inserito noi. che vuol dire? cosa potrebbe esserci dietro? puoi spiegare meglio il meccanismo? grazie in anticipo


----------



## Djici (10 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sui cartellini al max, ma su stipendi, diritti di immagine e bonus deve subentrare per forza la decisione di chi detiene le redini del portafogli e nel caso nostro subentra fassone. Fassone non capirà niente di calcio ma di finanza/economia credo e spero capisca qualcosa, quindi se mirabelli chiede a fassone "aubemeyang vuole tot di stipendio possiamo permettercelo?" e fassone ti risponde che lo stipendio richiesto supera il limite, mirabelli può fare poco e niente, e infatti aube è andato all'arsenal e da noi è arrivato kalinic che mirabelli schifava come la peste.
> Qui dentro mirabelli sembra il nuovo galliani, il dirigente unico con pieni poteri che ha parola su tutto, a sto punto i cinesi possono cacciare fassone visto che non ne capisce niente di calcio e a quanto dite mirabelli ha il potere di gestire i soldi come vuole.



Per te il DS non sa nulla, va a scegliere chi vuole e poi chiede al capo "papa posso spendere 35 € per quel giocatolo".
Non e cosi che funziona.
A Fassone tra le due situazioni che ti sto per scrivere non cambia nulla... ma proprio nulla
- Giocatore A che prende 7 mln netti giocatore B che ne prende 5 netti con costo completo di 80 mln (mettendo tutto, pure le commissioni)
o
Giocatore C che ne prende 12 netti e giocatore D che ne prende 1 netto con costo complessivo di 80 mln (sempre con commissioni).

Mirabelli conosceva il monte ingaggi massimo a cui poteva ambire e la liquidita di cui disponeva.
Poi magari ha scelto di spendere meno in cartellini e spendere di piu in ingaggi o vice-versa... ma i numeri li conosce benissimo.

Se non li conosce allora sono TUTTI dei dilettanti.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2018)

*Ora basta off topic dai. Aprite un topic Mirabelli vs Monkey o chi volete in un altro spazio.*


----------



## jacky (10 Maggio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Leggo interventi che mi riempiono di ilarità una giornata altrimenti noiosa. Gli amici del pescivendolo che paragonano, appunto, un pescivendolo a un professionista con 3 Europa Leagues consecutive nel curriculum (vinte con un club paragonabile alla Fiorentina in Italia).
> 250 milioni in mano al pescivendolo, sesto posto (probabilmente settimo od ottavo alla fine). Il professionista doveva invece racimolare 50 milioni di plusvalenze entro il 30 giugno, e nonostante ciò ha portato il club al più grande risultato sportivo dal 1984 ad oggi.
> 
> Capisco che il pesce di Calabria sia gustoso e il pescivendolo vi faccia prezzi buoni, ma un po' di contegno...



Complimenti per il tuo post.
Il problema del mondo moderno è che tutti con un tweet o un post possono dare aria alla bocca, e vale anche per me.
C'è talmente tanto chiacchiericcio che si finisce per non guardare più i fatti, c'è chi dice che Gattuso è meglio di Conte, parla di Mirabelli confrontandolo con Monchi e Sabatini.
Imbarazzante, non c'è minima capacità di analisi e di giudizio.
E il guaio è che anche il nostro management sembra governato da gente di questo tipo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per te il DS non sa nulla, va a scegliere chi vuole e poi chiede al capo "papa posso spendere 35 € per quel giocatolo".
> Non e cosi che funziona.
> A Fassone tra le due situazioni che ti sto per scrivere non cambia nulla... ma proprio nulla
> - Giocatore A che prende 7 mln netti giocatore B che ne prende 5 netti con costo completo di 80 mln (mettendo tutto, pure le commissioni)
> ...



Dove avrei detto che non sa nulla? Ho detto che le scelte economiche non spettano a lui ma a chi detiene le redini del portafogli, se fassone dice che il tetto per gli ingaggi è 7 mil netti mirabelli al max puo cercare di convincere che spendere 12 mil per aube abbia senso ma la decisione finale spetta sempre a chi sgancia i soldi. Se l'amministratore delegato ti dice che arriveranno soldi extra camuffati da sponsor e poi sti soldi non arrivano la colpa di chi è di fassone o di mirabelli? Capisco l'antipatia nei confronti di mirabelli ma descriverlo come il nuovo galliani lo trovo eccessivo, ci manca che gli vengano addossate pure le colpe per quanto riguarda la comunicazione e gli APACF show e abbiamo fatto en plein.
Inoltre la scusa fassone "non capisce di calcio" lascia il tempo che trova, uno che ha fatto il dirigente per anni in società di calcio, ha fatto il guardialinee, un minimo di competenza deve averla, almeno deve avere le conoscenze calcistiche di un galliani  cioè le competenze calcistiche di un tifoso medio; non capire di calcio è accettabile se si pretende che l'ad conosca tutti i giocatori della serie b tedesca o di qualsiasi altro campionato minore, ma credo che fassone sia in grado di capire la differenza che intercorre tra un cavani o un aube e un kalinic, credo che sia in grado di percepire la differenza di esperienza che intercorre tra un conte o un sarri e gattuso, quindi quando l'incompetente mirabelli ha proposto il rinnovo a gattuso poteva benissimo opporsi e dire a noi serve un profilo più esperto perchè non possiamo più sbagliare. Troppo facile scaricare le colpe su mirabelli.


----------

